
Lastpass or Facebook is stealing router credentials - Thisisthefuture
https://www.reddit.com/user/KnewMyMsswordtotherouter.EitherLastodem/comments/ip7o95/6_months_ago_i_posted_facebook_knew_my_admin/
======
tastroder
The original thread is just as incoherent. Did anything ever come of this /
did the op ever post any substantial information? I don't even see where in
the, presumably somewhat large and structured, data dump they want to have
found this. Is it supposed to be some malicious clipboard monitoring? Did they
post their clipboard content, creating a draft document somewhere?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/fdo494/facebook_kn...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/fdo494/facebook_knew_my_modem_router_admin_password/)

~~~
andrewmackrodt
It's hard to follow what OP is trying to describe. They used LastPass to
generate a password for their router but then accuse them of sniffing
passwords?

I also have no idea what they're referring to regarding the Facebook export:
"It's in the old Faceook downloadSecurity_and_login_information in a file
called numbers that may be a profile user id".

------
ffpip
r/privacy is generally known for lying on posts for upvotes. Most of the kids
there don't see where they put their stuff and complain that Facebook is
spying on them. While Facebook collects a lot of unnecessary data, they mostly
get it from what you give it to them.

Other false posts on similar subs -
[https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/howy5/whats...](https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/howy5/whatsapp_is_using_the_camera_randomly_when_given/)

Clearly, the guy even knew why the camera was accessed. On android, when you
swipe up to go home, the Whatsapp camera slides in just a tiny bit from the
left (due to the swiping action) and it shows as camera accessed.

~~~
brador
> While Facebook collects a lot of unnecessary data, they mostly get it from
> what you give it to them.

This is objectively untrue.

~~~
ffpip
In most cases. you have to give it to them somehow. They can't just collect it
without you giving them the permission.

They use lots of dark patterns and unethical means to get the information and
trick people into submitting them.

------
d3nj4l
I've been using LastPass for a while, what's a good alternative? I'd like to
self host, if possible.

~~~
tastroder
Just about every thread on any password manager has a sub-thread on that
question:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastYear&page=0&prefix=fal...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastYear&page=0&prefix=false&query=lastpass&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
mrjin
Why am I not surprised?

~~~
rishabhd
In other news, water is wet.

Jokes apart, if this is true then what is the legitimate use case for Facebook
for getting access to router? This may be potentially used for ad fraud, DDoS,
surveillance etc all of which have potential penalties. I wonder if they have
added another clause in their ToS that they may use auxiliary mediums/
channels/ network devices to collect data so that they can _improve_ customer
ad delivery experience.

